# Nano reef build



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

I am finally starting my nano reef build! It is going to be a slow build process, but worth it!

So far I have purchased

15 gallon long tank (36x10x12)
Fluval g3 canister filter
Stand (I will be rebuilding)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wrong section. I'll move it for you


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks sorry


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh wait, is this supposed to be a reef?


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

It is going to be soon


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

oh wow...you confused me with the canister filter. 

First off, get rid of the canister filter


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha I can see how you can get confused! I was going to set this up the same way as fragbox using the canister filter!


----------

